# Crimson Pill - You Guys are Not Ready For Hot Women



## tyronelite (May 16, 2022)

*Welcome back students class is in session. Please take your seats. PSL autists to the back of the room as usual*​


Intro​Yep you heard it correct. I'm talking to you stacy sexuals...

Many of you are not ready to deal with hot women, baddies, stacies, dimes whatever you want to call it in casual & LTR situations. Too many of you think your looks are gonna save you JFL. No face for your insecurity & jealousy buddy boyo. Don't forget chads get cheated on too. We seem to forget  chads still exist








This thread is a response to @LOST thread about how many of y'all are not ready to be good looking. If you haven't read it yet check it out.








NONE OF U ARE READY TO BE GOOD LOOKING


Woman want GOOD LOOKING MEN, they dont want GOOD LOOKING MALES. And the problem of most of you, is that u re so worried about ur damn appearance that u dont see how femenine u behave, how mangina u are, how every damn woman controls ur fucking life, u have nothing more than insecurities and...




looksmax.org





Like Uncle Ben said




​Insecurity / Neediness​Once you're in the LTR with your dream stacy that's when the true work begins & and that means you're gonna have to be 100% tight on your game in order to maintain the relationship.






Analogy​Think about it like this. Your stacy gf is basically an exotic car (Lamborghini)






Everyone turns their head & stares, they want to take pics, sometimes even ask for a ride.

You're gonna have to confident & be secure that she'll deny every guy who hits on her, asks for her number, etc. 

Real players don't get mad at other guys for trying to get at their chick, it's all up to her to decide what's more important. 

_Is it more beneficial to cheat on my boyfriend in this moment or is it more beneficial to stay with him? 
Do the cons outweigh the pros?_​Ask Yourself​Are you ready to handle that all the attention she gets y'all go out to bars, nightclubs, social events?






Will you mate guard like a  bitch when you're at the bar & other guys are trying to hit on her?







Are you gonna constantly ask to see her DMs like an abused dog?






Or will you say fuck it & lock her up in the basement & Joseph Fritzl max 



Theory​Women want to be the better looking one in the relationship. And we know the majority of women are insecure as fuck. This is probably why you see so many hot chicks in LTRs with normies. And many "chads" with average (becky) chicks.

If she thinks you're better looking then her she'll get intimidated & start developing trust issues (cons of being too good looking).

I'm sure some of y'all have experienced this when talking to chicks. They assume _you're a player, you get a lot of attention, you can get any girl you want so why choose me_?

Therefore they settle with the normie who *FEEL LUCKY TO HAVE HER*

In her mind she thinks "_he's lucky to have me'', "you ain't going anywhere or else you'd be sexless & struggle to get laid". _

Now a woman with low confidence and self-esteem is more likely to brush off mate guarding. She'll feel secure knowing you're not willing to go anywhere. However, a woman who has quality options will lose respect and attraction from mate guarding.

This is all processed on a subconscious level and learning the ability to avoid mate guarding should be applied to all relationships (family, friends, business) as it shows confidence, options and value

_Litmus Test _

Ask any chick you know in a LTR. "_Do you think your boyfriend is cheating on you / is capable of cheating on you?_

If she answers: _LOOOL Josh? No pfft.. doubt it lol he's always under me. He's too innocent haha
*The guy is lucky to have her & she knows he has no options*

If she answers: Kyle? idk tbh.. I hope he isn't 
*She feels lucky to have him & he probably has options*_​Solution​Work your way up. Start with chicks you consider average (especially if you have little to no experience) & treat all of them the same no matter their looks level. 

Remember having an LTR with a woman is a JOB. Part of the reason why guys get cheated on is because they don't check their girl on the red flags in the beginning. 

Especially if the chick is super bad. The more good looking she is, the more guys let the disrespect slide. Subconsciously putting her on a pedestal without even knowing it.. you simps  So many of you lost in the vagina.

Once she sees you let shit slide, show weakness, etc she knows she has you wrapped around her pinky & can disrespect you anytime. When she disrespects you she feels EMPOWERED. 

You as the leader, you have to manage EVERYTHING. 

You have to be super confident in yourself & not show any sign of insecurity, jealousy, clinginess, neediness etc. 

*The more she feels handcuffed to you the more likely she will cheat or break up with you 

The more influence you have over your chick the more she respects you & most likely stay*

Any questions stay after class. Otherwise 






Join our server where we discuss ways to SMV max & help each other out dealing with chicks








Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg





Check out my other threads 
Many Men Are Taking Looksmaxxing Seriously
Being Good Looking Will Guarantee Only One Thing
Putting An End To ThugMax Copers
Cut Her Off Immediately If
The 3 Interest Levels of Women
My Full Ancestral DNA Results
Features That Halo Black Men
Final Nail in Coffin for Dating AppCels
PSL is overrated - Critique & Analysis
Sean Opry Spotted at My Gym 
How To Change Location on Tinder (FREE)
Worst Black Aesthetic Models
Best Black Aesthetic Models
-----------------------------------------------------------
Upcoming Threads
How To Prepare For a Night of Slaying
The Real LMS: Looks Masculinity Sex Appeal 




Spoiler: Tegz



@chadison @MoeZart @Prettyboy @fogdart @MentalcelTyronelite @LOST @Yliaster @Gestapo @Timelessbrah


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Cidre enjoyer (May 16, 2022)

Or you just cuckmaxx 








Cucks are superior to non cucks


Because they don't care that their wife/gf is cheating on them In the end they are far more chill and happier in life How many dudes do you see worrying about their girlfriend cheating on them, checking her phone,etc and then be heartbroken when it happends Redditor cuckolds are happier in the end




looksmax.org


----------



## stevielake (May 16, 2022)

Stacies aren't mean for LTR's. I'd bang Stacy's and LTR Becky's. This is why the dating game is fucked up, Chad's are wifing Becky's leaving Normies to settle for 4's and below, which leaves subhuman's without women.


----------



## youngmax (May 16, 2022)

why would I ltr a Stacy, that sounds like one of the most high cortisol lives ever


----------



## youngmax (May 16, 2022)

youngmax said:


> why would I ltr a Stacy, that sounds like one of the most high cortisol lives ever


barely better than not having a gf


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (May 16, 2022)

Average user here would be lucky to get a fat black girl


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (May 16, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> *Welcome back students class is in session. Please take your seats. PSL autists to the back of the room as usual*​
> 
> Intro​Yep you heard it correct. I'm talking to you stacy sexuals...
> 
> ...


I jacked off to the second girl (blonde) you showed  back in 2021


----------



## beatEMinGTA (May 16, 2022)

this is a based thread. shows that being extroverted and nt (classic chad character) is necessary. looks>nt for sure 90% of the times


----------



## gamma (May 16, 2022)

Nobody here is stacysexual, the ones that claim this are coping indians from Bombay


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (May 16, 2022)

sounds like too much work would rather stay in my basement all day and eat doritos and drink mountain dew and play world of warcraft all day


----------



## Johanjohan (May 16, 2022)

Tales from the basement you incel


----------



## looksmaxxed (May 16, 2022)

i only fuck good looking escorts so i have plenty of experince in "dealing" with them.


----------



## Zenturio (May 16, 2022)

read i did not


----------



## Deleted member 18494 (May 16, 2022)

She can replace you in every moment. Nobody is ready for that. Hot women are only for the sex, it’s not possible to have a good relationship with them, not even for Chad


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (May 16, 2022)

gamma said:


> Nobody here is stacysexual, the ones that claim this are coping indians from Bombay


I'm Canadian but my ancestors are from Darjeeling actually


----------



## beatEMinGTA (May 16, 2022)

Richard Coper said:


> She can replace you in every moment. Nobody is ready for that. Hot women are only for the sex, it’s not possible to have a good relationship with them, not even for Chad


relationship is a cope and even it happens it happens with a luck and there is no guarentee it will stay the same, BETA/lovely type of reletionships are a bad way to get used (in terms of time/money/emotional/loyalty etc), im not saying that be alpha and confident etc, i said beta cuz i coulnt find a better word/explanation


----------



## luljankybo (May 16, 2022)

Why LTR in the first place bozo 
shit is retarded


----------



## gamma (May 16, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> I'm Canadian but my ancestors are from Darjeeling actually
> View attachment 1683194
> View attachment 1683196
> View attachment 1683198
> ...


Looks like a nice place ngl


----------



## itorroella9 (May 16, 2022)

im way more scared of a confident 6/10 than from a slightly non NT/insecure 9/10


----------



## beatEMinGTA (May 16, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> Why LTR in the first place bozo
> shit is retarded


this is an nt explanation to my sperg essay comment


----------



## fogdart (May 16, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> *Welcome back students class is in session. Please take your seats. PSL autists to the back of the room as usual*​
> 
> Intro​Yep you heard it correct. I'm talking to you stacy sexuals...
> 
> ...





stevielake said:


> Stacies aren't mean for LTR's. I'd bang Stacy's and LTR Becky's. This is why the dating game is fucked up, Chad's are wifing Becky's leaving Normies to settle for 4's and below, which leaves subhuman's without women.


Chads don't LTR Stacy because Stacy is too insecure and thinks that Chad will cheat - *it is simply because Becky gives Chad god tier treatment, which Stacy wouldn't do.* I've dated women who are close to my looks level and women below my looks level and the difference in treatment is day and night. Becky worships you and gives you far superior treatment. *Stacys only worship men who have top tier status and looks*


----------



## inferiorpispot234 (May 16, 2022)

Ill destroy her self-esteem and then she'll start valuing me


----------



## StrangerDanger (May 16, 2022)

inferiorpispot234 said:


> Ill destroy her self-esteem and then she'll start valuing me


dont worry about it you are a handsome young boy


----------



## inferiorpispot234 (May 16, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> dont worry about it you are a handsome young boy


Ive told you not to do that shit


----------



## inferiorpispot234 (May 16, 2022)

inferiorpispot234 said:


> Ive told you not to do that shit


Especially today cus two of @Chinacurry 's female friends said i was cute and then laughed saying that i look like a call center employee after looking at a pic


----------



## TYRONELITEMOGGER (May 16, 2022)

I like becky women with glasses


----------



## TYRONELITEMOGGER (May 16, 2022)

My two favourite barking rabid dogs are here it seems, @gamma and @looksmaxxed. Always interacting with them here and there


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 16, 2022)

A bunch of nonsense


----------



## Deleted member 19432 (May 16, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> I'm sure some of y'all have experienced this when talking to chicks. They assume _you're a player, you get a lot of attention, you can get any girl you want so why choose me_?


Yes but I still get no pussy 


tyronelite said:


> Work your way up. Start with chicks you consider average (especially if you have little to no experience) & treat all of them the same no matter their looks level.


I'm doing that but I have mental problems


----------



## gamma (May 16, 2022)

TYRONELITEMOGGER said:


> My two favourite barking rabid dogs are here it seems, @gamma and @looksmaxxed. Always interacting with them here and there


What's your problem faggot 
I don't even read your posts


----------



## Xangsane (May 16, 2022)

Beckies with cuteness are the way to go for me.


----------



## TYRONELITEMOGGER (May 16, 2022)

gamma said:


> What's your problem faggot
> I don't even read your posts


I always see you on every black thread mate. Very wierd behaviour


----------



## thereallegend (May 16, 2022)

I don’t dream of gynocentric servitude.

I’d rather be FWB with a femcel.


----------



## gamma (May 16, 2022)

TYRONELITEMOGGER said:


> I always see you on every black thread mate. Very wierd behaviour


This isn't a thread about blacks?
I post in every thread I see
If you have a problem put me in ignore list, like I'm doing


----------



## Prettyboy (May 16, 2022)

Mate guarding has always been a very shady topic to me, since in this case your natural instict and how modern society expects you to act are complete opposites of each other.

In caveman days, you would have mauled any male that set eye on the woman that you have invested resources in. Fast forward now this is not only strictly forbidden by law, it is socially expected from you to abstain from any form of mateguarding.

It’s really a game that you cannot win. Either risk facing charges / lose your social circle’s respect or act as your girl is public property. None of those are desired options

+ 1 thing, in my personal experience the biggest giveaway of a cheater is her being damaged goods. Neglection, trauma, abuse, all can make unstable. Of course if you are acting like a bitch and being needy also doesn’t help


Good thread, I’d love to read more content on social situation here. Might write some stuff myself


----------



## Gestapo (May 16, 2022)

Very good post, the majority here are mentally masturbating shut-ins so they would never end up with a legit Stacy in the 1st place but even if they did their jealousy and insecurity would immediately end any type of sexual relationship with a Stacy. They would be clingy and overprotective showing the Stacy how desperate and needy they are. Incels on this site label me a cuck for saying this but I don't expect incels to know what it is like to be a man of my caliber.


tyronelite said:


> If she thinks you're better looking then her she'll get intimidated & start developing trust issues (cons of being too good looking).
> 
> I'm sure some of y'all have experienced this when talking to chicks. They assume _you're a player, you get a lot of attention, you can get any girl you want so why choose me_?


Happens to me all the time. Women get insecure over me and some don't even bother approaching because they think I would reject them. They also assume I'm cocky and arrogant with a sky high ego. Really good looking girls in my experience don't feel so intimidated by me and don't get so insecure.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (May 16, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> *Welcome back students class is in session. Please take your seats. PSL autists to the back of the room as usual*​
> 
> Intro​Yep you heard it correct. I'm talking to you stacy sexuals...
> 
> ...


i wish i still got auto-alerted when you post threads, you were among the few chosen ones before Master removed the "watch feature" without any replacement.

banger thread though, super important to internalize for the people on here saying they won't leave their house/approach/go to parties until they are surgery maxed. they'll just be good-looking but autistic and won't have any success with girls if they didn't develop the proper personality to back up the looks.

to stay with OP's metaphor, this would be like driving a lamborghini but with a 50horse power honda engine, nice to look at but neither what you expected to get nor anything satisfying.
🙌


----------



## chadison (May 16, 2022)

good thread i hope people listen

Most of the redpill is true, only fails in explaining the importance of looks (which is a severe failure). Absolutely all of this is true (provided you are goodlooking which you mention). *The crimson pill truly is the superior pill.*


----------



## chadison (May 16, 2022)

good thread i hope people listen

Most of the redpill is true, only fails in explaining the importance of looks (which is a severe failure). Absolutely all of this is true (provided you are goodlooking which you mention). *The crimson pill truly is the superior pill.*


----------



## chadison (May 16, 2022)

Jesus why did it post 3 times, some mod fix the javascript lol


----------



## Deleted member 16853 (May 16, 2022)

I don't find most women "hot", only cute or beautiful


----------



## tyronelite (May 17, 2022)

1kisuke106 said:


> I don't find most women "hot", only cute or beautiful


Yeah u gotta see how she looks without makeup first


----------



## Renai (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Prettyboy (May 17, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Average user here would be lucky to get a fat black girl


I-is that a-a female girl!? HHHHNG UH. I- begins the ritual I MUST SNIFF. MMMMMMMMNNNNFFFFF. NNNNG. AAAAAAGGH. NNNNG. HHNG-RNNG. OH GOD. AAAAAGHHH. UUUUUUH. AAAAAAGH. O-OH FUCK. NNNNNNG. MMMMFFFMNNNNFFF. UGGGH. UUUNG MMMFFFFNNNFFF. AAAAGH smashes desk I'M... C-COOMING. (coom) I'M... (coom) I'M COOMING (coom) I'M... COOMING. “white gift starts to emerge” (coom) I'M (coom) COOMING. I'M COOMING. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGH. OOOH FUCK. AAAANNNNHHHGGGG. COOOMING. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGH. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA. (coom) NO. (coom) NOAAAAAAGH. OH FUCK IT'S EVERYWHERE. (COOOM) AAAAAAAAAAAGH. OHHHHHHH. NNNNGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

snnnnniiiiiiffffffffffff...oh yes my dear....sssnnnnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiiffffffff....quite pungent indeed...is that....dare I say....sssssssnniff...eggs I smell?......sniff sniff....hmmm...yes...quite so my darling....sniff....quite pungent eggs yes very much so .....ssssssssssssssnnnnnnnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiffffff....ah yes...and also....a hint of....sniff....cheese.....quite wet my dear....sniff...but of yes...this will do nicely....sniff.....please my dear....another if you please....nice a big now....

BBBBBBRRRRRRRAAAAAAAPPPPPPPFFFFFFFFLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPFFFFFF

Oh yes...very good!....very sloppy and wet my dear....hmmmmm...is that a drop of nugget I see on the rim?...hmmmm.....let me.....let me just have a little taste before the sniff my darling.......hmmmmm....hmm..yes....that is a delicate bit of chocolate my dear....ah yes....let me guess...curry for dinner?....oh quite right I am....aren't I?....ok....time for sniff.....sssssnnnnnnniiiiiiiiffffffff.....hmmm...hhhmmmmm I see...yes....yes indeed as well curry......hmmm....that fragrance is quite noticeable....yes.....onion and garlic chutney I take it my dear?.....hmmmmm....yes quite.....

BBBBBBRRRRRRRRPPPPPPFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTTTTT

Oh I was not expecting that…that little gust my dear….you caught me off guard…yes…so gentle it was though…hmmmm…let me taste this little one…just one small sniff…..sniff…ah….ssssssnnnnnniiiiiffffffffffff…and yet…so strong…yes…the odor….sniff sniff…hmmm….is that….sniff….hmmm….I can almost taste it my dear…..yes….just…sniff….a little whiff more if you please…..ssssssnnnnnniiiiiffffffffff…ah yes I have it now….yes quite….hhhhmmmm…delectable my dear…..quite exquisite yes…..I dare say…sniff….the most pungent one yet my dear….ssssnnnnniiiifffffffffffffffffffffff….yes….


----------



## Britmaxxer (May 17, 2022)

I literally cannot imagine myself in a relationship with an actually HOT 8+ woman no matter how hard I try. you are right.

in fact, I can barely imagine myself in a relationship with a generic becky. even that seems out of reach to mental cases like myself.


----------



## tyronelite (May 17, 2022)

1kisuke106 said:


> I don't find most women "hot", only cute or beautiful


Yeah u gotta see how she looks without makeup first


Prettyboy said:


> It’s really a game that you cannot win. Either risk facing charges / lose your social circle’s respect or act as your girl is public property. None of those are desired options
> 
> 
> Good thread, I’d love to read more content on social situation here. Might write some stuff myself


Yeah I like writing threads based on my experience & what I've seen in many social settings I've experienced

Even if she still cheats everyone will find out in the social circle & it'll look bad on her.


Gestapo said:


> Happens to me all the time. Women get insecure over me and some don't even bother approaching because they think I would reject them. They also assume I'm cocky and arrogant with a sky high ego. Really good looking girls in my experience don't feel so intimidated by me and don't get so insecure.


Been in this situation a lot too. At first my ego was crushed cuz you realize even after they compliment you it rarely ends in a lay.

So I don't worry whether or not they compliment me anymore.. ironically the chicks I did smash were the ones who rarely mention how good looking I am


chadison said:


> Most of the redpill is true, only fails in explaining the importance of looks (which is a severe failure). Absolutely all of this is true (provided you are goodlooking which you mention). *The crimson pill truly is the superior pill.*


I replaced red pill with Game so Game + Black Pill = Crimson Pill I'll probably have to make a thread explaining it


----------



## tyronelite (May 17, 2022)

Time said:


> Yes but I still get no pussy
> 
> I'm doing that but I have mental problems


Join our server we can talk about it


----------



## tyronelite (May 17, 2022)

@VenomGT3 @Amnesia thoughts Chads?


----------



## 6’1cel (May 17, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Are you ready to handle that all the attention she gets y'all go out to bars, nightclubs, social events?


>thinking i'm gonna let her go outside


----------



## 6’1cel (May 17, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Are you ready to handle that all the attention she gets y'all go out to bars, nightclubs, social events


>thinking i'm gonna let her go outside


----------



## tyronelite (May 17, 2022)

6’1cel said:


> >thinking i'm gonna let her go outside


I see you went with the Fritzl option


----------



## 6’1cel (May 17, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> I see you went with the Fritzl option


check out my thread 








everyone be breaking up cus its almost summer


niggas rly thought their gf was the one meanwhile they were just used to not be alone while it was winter nnow girls are off to go be hoes until next winter where they ltr again




looksmax.org


----------



## Going2KillMyself (May 17, 2022)

Just need a warm hole to fuck for a little while and socialmax while moving onto the next broad my nigga, really simple. 

I like your content though


----------



## Going2KillMyself (May 17, 2022)

double post error apologies my brotha ✊


----------



## AscendingHero (May 17, 2022)

Banger thread, 100% agree.

But you didnt tell us how to WIN in this scenario? whats the ideal outcome/thing to do in this scenario getting with a stacy? _(good luck getting with one in the first place tho lmao)_

In my experience getting and LASTING with a stacy like that, who usually are famous and well off on their own. You need to be lucky and/or be very high status and very good looking yourself, simple as that.


----------



## AscendingHero (May 17, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> *Welcome back students class is in session. Please take your seats. PSL autists to the back of the room as usual*​
> 
> 
> Intro​Yep you heard it correct. I'm talking to you stacy sexuals...
> ...


@Salludon also kinda made a good thread on this.
https://looksmax.org/threads/if-you-ever-get-a-hot-girlfriend.177556/

The lambo analogy was good , beckies let alone stacies are getting hit up by thousands of HIGH smv males daily. So back to point one, GOOD LUCK getting one let alone keeping her, but if you insist on doing the latter

You gotta have some package of your own you bring to the table to keep her as well as fend off suitors.


----------



## Amexmaxx (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Salludon (May 17, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> @Salludon also kinda made a good thread on this.
> https://looksmax.org/threads/if-you-ever-get-a-hot-girlfriend.177556/
> 
> The lambo analogy was good , beckies let alone stacies are getting hit up by thousands of HIGH smv males daily. So back to point one, GOOD LUCK getting one let alone keeping her, but if you insist on doing the latter
> ...


Jfl i swear i don’t even remember making that thread.


----------



## VenomGT3 (May 17, 2022)

Good thread. Yep, the first time I got with an actual Stacey/hot chick I was nervous as fuck. Like this bitch actually wants to date/sleep with me. 
And yes, when you know she’s very good looking you will have to come to terms with the fact that she’ll get hit on by random guys. It sucks but just know your place and that at any moment of cheating you’ll leave her for an equally attractive woman if it comes to that. 
But if you’re insecure af and can’t trust her (maybe she has cheated with other bfs so that’s not really insecurity on your part) then don’t bother with a super hot chick.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 18, 2022)




----------



## karbo (May 18, 2022)

Interesting thread however I dont agree with one part. 
You assume that the event of 'mate guarding' occurs due to insecurity in the male's ability to attract more mates if he loses the current one, however for me and likely many others, it is insecurity in the form of emasculation, generated by the other male who disregards our existence and indirectly shows he believes he is superior by interacting with our mate in our presence. 
In such a case, me being filled with rage is not an indication of my inability to get another mate if the current leaves, it is a rational reaction to defend my masculinity, irregardless if what the subject of the argument is.


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (May 18, 2022)

another banging thread from tyronebro

send moooore


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 18, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> I jacked off to the second girl (blonde) you showed  back in 2021


How do you remember that? LOL


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (May 18, 2022)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> How do you remember that? LOL


Recognised her face I busted 2 nutz to her and I don’t jack off to foids outside of porn much so it wasn’t hard to remember


----------



## Reckless Turtle (May 18, 2022)

This thread reads like a justification for porking fatties.


----------



## weedcoper (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Timelessbrah (May 18, 2022)

Kinda makes sense, after my surgery some girls told me I didn't act like my looks. Have in mind this was in the first few months of it.


----------



## tyronelite (May 18, 2022)

Reckless Turtle said:


> This thread reads like a justification for porking fatties.


Nowhere did I mention fucking or settling for landwhales

Stick to girls you consider average facially. If you can deal with hot chicks more power to you


----------



## tyronelite (May 18, 2022)

karbo said:


> Interesting thread however I dont agree with one part.
> You assume that the event of 'mate guarding' occurs due to insecurity in the male's ability to attract more mates if he loses the current one, however for me and likely many others, it is insecurity in the form of emasculation, generated by the other male who disregards our existence and indirectly shows he believes he is superior by interacting with our mate in our presence.
> In such a case, me being filled with rage is not an indication of my inability to get another mate if the current leaves, it is a rational reaction to defend my masculinity, irregardless if what the subject of the argument is.


There are some situations where for ex: if guys are trying to touch your chick, get physical etc then of course you should step in & show your superiority / dominance (show other men you’re not a bitch) 

But I’m talking in general. It ain’t that serious & me personally I can’t blame other guys for trying to get at her 

One of my boys go out with his girl all the time & what he does is he lets other dudes talk to his girl, get them to buy her drinks & she goes back to my boy across the bar with free drinks

Like I said before it’s all about her respecting you & not crossing those boundaries. But I understand your point


----------



## oldcelloser (May 18, 2022)

well why the hell would you name it crimson pill in the first place ? because it sounds better than brownpill? 
its true though that the red pill can apply to HTN and above although dont listen to the PUAs as they dont speak from experience
you have to have POWER over your woman its all about POWER in LTR the more you power mogg her the better for you therefore you NEVER can/will have a Stacy model gf because it will turn you insane and you need to act like a clown constantly; why would i elevate my cortisol to such high lvls? 
LTRs are increasingly not worth it today because you are very very likely to NOT find that submissiveness, especially in the west, no ,matter if Chad its just their slutty programming

Theres so much to write, i could write a novel here, but im too tired rn and conclude by suggesting you reconsider LTRing Stacies, even if you could, and micromanaging everything as the PUA/red pillers teach  because it will drive you insane; you will learn as you get older
good luck though, @tyronelite boyo


----------



## Magical Apple (May 18, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> *Welcome back students class is in session. Please take your seats. PSL autists to the back of the room as usual*​
> 
> Intro​Yep you heard it correct. I'm talking to you stacy sexuals...
> 
> ...


I can relate to this. I am very good looking (6t2 central asian chang mogger with final fantasy looks).






I frequently attract very attractive women and the relationship fails due to me being "selfish" because I don't worship women like a typical man.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (May 18, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Nowhere did I mention fucking or settling for landwhales
> 
> Stick to girls you consider average facially. If you can deal with hot chicks more power to you


It's a slippery slope.


----------



## Mrinfinityx (May 21, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> *Welcome back students class is in session. Please take your seats. PSL autists to the back of the room as usual*​
> 
> Intro​Yep you heard it correct. I'm talking to you stacy sexuals...
> 
> ...


I was never ready I need a total reprogrammation to switch to enjoying the yes life NT lifestyle and invest in it, the thing than foids desperately seeking in s guy named statut and fame by normies


----------



## mulattomaxxer (May 22, 2022)

Good thread but I think you need some clarification of mate guarding. Mate guarding and jealously is innate. If you have a GF and you have no desire to mate guard her there is something wrong with you. 

One of the "downsides" of being good looking. If your girlfriend is a stacy all your male friends will want to fuck her. If your chad all her female friends will want to fuck you.
*
Do's of Mate Guarding*
- Shut down anyone clearly hitting on your girl. Either its a misunderstanding or they don't respect you. Depending on the situation depends on how you should react. React nicely if its a misunderstanding. E.g. a stranger is hitting on your girl while your not there. Confront them if they should know better. E.g. somebody who knows you are both together is hitting on your girl. Don't tolerate that.

*Dont's of Mate Guarding *
- Being overly controlling. This is the most common form of mate guarding I see. It always ends poorly. Not letting her go out, no interaction with over guys etc. If she wants to cheat she will cheat. You can't control this.
- Constantly checking her DM's. I'm suprised people actually do this ngl. 
- Getting aggressive when other men interact with your girl.
- Getting upset if somebody gives your girl a compliment on their appearance. If a girl did the same you wouldn't think twice.


----------



## Lihito (May 26, 2022)

DN rd this redpill cope or whatever it was


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (May 26, 2022)

Server link doesn’t work ? Is there a new link


----------



## poopoohead (May 26, 2022)

mogging strat won't work because there's always a bigger fish in the sea and stacies have so much options they may tend to go for guys with a lot money to secure a great future so you need to be well set. also you prob need to be high t as well so you don't look vulnerable


----------



## ChickenAndRiceBrah (Jun 9, 2022)

Elite thread


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 12, 2022)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> Server link doesn’t work ? Is there a new link











Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 13, 2022)

@wollet2 Go ahead explain what you disagree with


----------



## robtical (Sep 19, 2022)

Lol @ even accepting female talking to non family guys for no reason. Females do not need male friends

It all gives her dopamine and oxytocin. 

Talk should be only direct and task related(if work need talk). If guy hits on her irl, she should politely reject. Afterward, she should be aggressive and reject hard. 

Lol @ accepting muh damsel in distress spineless foid. 

If she wants to stay loyal, she needs to make sacrifices, take precautions and shut down any potential form of temptations.

There are foids that love showing they are "nice" "friendly" forcefully. Do it for your family members.


----------

